# prostasia



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

This lab any good? There var is mega cheap the 50mgx50 one so just wondering anyone tried them?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I think @ryda is using this lab?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Starz said:


> I think @ryda is using this lab?


Yep

@HDU knows my opinion of them, only jabbed the npp once to see if it gave me pip really, been using the dbol 2 weeks nearly and it's bang on,

No bad reviews on this lab at all yet, and I doubt that's because all the feedback is coming from resellers like erm d-hacks


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

If var is cheap i wouldn't trust it but that's just me.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> If var is cheap i wouldn't trust it but that's just me.


This is what i thought LOL.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> If var is cheap i wouldn't trust it but that's just me.


Lol that's just a myth the Americans started haha

I've never ran var tho, but a lot of cheapish var does get good feedback like Infiniti, d-hacks and renvex to name a few


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ryda said:


> Lol that's just a myth the Americans started haha
> 
> I've never ran var tho, but a lot of cheapish var does get good feedback like Infiniti, d-hacks and renvex to name a few


It's not a myth, I know how much it costs to make, so if it's being sold at £5 more than what it costs to produce you can bet your bollox it's winny or underdosed. Hacks var price is spot on, any cheaper than that it's a no from me. Shoukd be atleast a nugget per 50mg


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's not a myth, I know how much it costs to make, so if it's being sold at £5 more than what it costs to produce you can bet your bollox it's winny or underdosed. Hacks var price is spot on, any cheaper than that it's a no from me. Shoukd be atleast a nugget per 50mg


Just had a look at the prices of a few various labs anavar

And for 50mg prostasia is a few quid cheaper then the others but that's it only a few quid so @HDU I wouldn't really worry about it


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ryda said:


> Just had a look at the prices of a few various labs anavar
> 
> And for 50mg prostasia is a few quid cheaper then the others but that's it only a few quid so @HDU I wouldn't really worry about it


it`s a bout 20 cheaper on bulk lists ...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> This lab any good? There var is mega cheap the 50mgx50 one so just wondering anyone tried them?


Don't know about the Var but everything else is meant to be spot on, ive just made an order for some prostasia stuff which should be here tomorrow. Heard that all their oils are **** hot and the Superdrol is meant to be awesome. Not sure about any of the other orals though


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> it`s a bout 20 cheaper on bulk lists ...


Not seen the bulk list but going off the consistency of the other products I wouldn't worry tbh the rest of their stuff is pretty expensive compared to other labs,


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Just seen another price list from my other prostasia source and he's doing the 50mg var literally penny's off what the other labs are selling it for

That's why it's always good to have a few sources lol I have two for Infiniti and the price varies with what you want, only a few things on both of their lists will be priced the same


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

ajguy1243 said:


> Don't know about the Var but everything else is meant to be spot on, ive just made an order for some prostasia stuff which should be here tomorrow. Heard that all their oils are **** hot and the Superdrol is meant to be awesome. Not sure about any of the other orals though


The npp is pip free (only done one jab of this tho, finishing off my Infiniti and hacks npp first before pinning this again)

The dbol didn't take long to kick in at all, glad I brought it after being really disappointed with the d-hacks one what ever it was probably unflavoured mints :lol


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Prostasias var is more expensive than 1 lab i know and the same as 2other thats all at bulk prices so i wouldnt be concerned. His test is loved round my area atm


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Starting to hear about bunk gear from this lab. Not normally one for spreading these kinda rumours cos its based on other people., but one thing ive learned is that there deffo is no smoke without fire.

I would never condemn a whole lab from one bunk batch, so time will tell.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

LeVzi said:


> Starting to hear about bunk gear from this lab. Not normally one for spreading these kinda rumours cos its based on other people., but one thing ive learned is that there deffo is no smoke without fire.
> 
> I would never condemn a whole lab from one bunk batch, so time will tell.


Not heard of any bunk gear ive only heard about it being raided


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

LeVzi said:


> Starting to hear about bunk gear from this lab. Not normally one for spreading these kinda rumours cos its based on other people., but one thing ive learned is that there deffo is no smoke without fire.
> 
> I would never condemn a whole lab from one bunk batch, so time will tell.


Think you may of got it mixed up with d4 net and even there not bunk! Just a very bad batch got released giving people killer pip, issues have been sorted now, my d4 net npp is pip free

But prostasia being bunk? Lmfao!!!!


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

ajguy1243 said:


> Not heard of any bunk gear ive only heard about it being raided


Raided by the police ? lol oops



ryda said:


> Think you may of got it mixed up with d4 net and even there not bunk! Just a very bad batch got released giving people killer pip, issues have been sorted now, my d4 net npp is pip free
> 
> But prostasia being bunk? Lmfao!!!!


No no, ive seen people complaining about bunk gear from protasia, now how accurate that is, I don't know, but it might have truth behind it, as well it might be lies. Just going on what I saw on facebook.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

LeVzi said:


> Raided by the police ? lol oops
> 
> No no, ive seen people complaining about bunk gear from protasia, now how accurate that is, I don't know, but it might have truth behind it, as well it might be lies. Just going on what I saw on facebook.


Yep cops raided him, but good news is they found nothing so prostasia still lives on! As for the bunk gear? Nah did they say what it was?


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

ryda said:


> Yep cops raided him, but good news is they found nothing so prostasia still lives on! As for the bunk gear? Nah did they say what it was?


Tren, but not sure what ester. I think IIRC acetate, but could be wrong. 2 people saying the same thing, could be another lab using ppl to slate it, but I cant say either way.

What I never like to see is the source being blamed for a potential labs error. That bugs me.

But only case ive seen of it being called bunk, others seem happy with it. Ive never used it myself.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

LeVzi said:


> Tren, but not sure what ester. I think IIRC acetate, but could be wrong. 2 people saying the same thing, could be another lab using ppl to slate it, but I cant say either way.
> 
> What I never like to see is the source being blamed for a potential labs error. That bugs me.
> 
> But only case ive seen of it being called bunk, others seem happy with it. Ive never used it myself.


Bunk as in not doing the job or bunk as in pip etc?


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

ryda said:


> Bunk as in not doing the job or bunk as in pip etc?


Bunk as in zero sides, zero results, according to them, zero anything.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

LeVzi said:


> Bunk as in zero sides, zero results, according to them, zero anything.


I find a lot of people who say gears bunk are just not doing the correct dosage or jabbing properly like a guy I kno was pinning tren ace once a week an claimed it was **** and didn't work lol another thing is diet, they'll take gear then go get fish and chips with a pint of fosters for dinner

Another thing is training, if you've not increased your weights and reps since the start of the cycle then don't bother taking gear again

Also for me for the cycle to be a good one you need some sort of foundation I.e muscles!

I've not seen many people who look the part slating a good lab for having bunk gear to be honest


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

ryda said:


> I find a lot of people who say gears bunk are just not doing the correct dosage or jabbing properly like a guy I kno was pinning tren ace once a week an claimed it was **** and didn't work lol another thing is diet, they'll take gear then go get fish and chips with a pint of fosters for dinner
> 
> Another thing is training, if you've not increased your weights and reps since the start of the cycle then don't bother taking gear again
> 
> ...


Well I cant say on pictures I see on facebook, but this guy was a big lad and quite lean in the pictures. So Id assume he knew what he was on about. All he said was that there were no sides ,no sweats, no BP rise,no nothing.

The other one was faceless so god knows.

I hope its just a rumour and someone trying to besmirch a lab. Hell enough of that been done in the past.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I know people that have used legit pharma and claimed bunk.from lack of results. People are stupid.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

LeVzi said:


> Well I cant say on pictures I see on facebook, but this guy was a big lad and quite lean in the pictures. So Id assume he knew what he was on about. All he said was that there were no sides ,no sweats, no BP rise,no nothing.
> 
> The other one was faceless so god knows.
> 
> I hope its just a rumour and someone trying to besmirch a lab. Hell enough of that been done in the past.


I used renvex tren with great results, only side I had were sweats and that could of just been from running it in the summer



IGotTekkers said:


> I know people that have used legit pharma and claimed bunk.from lack of results. People are stupid.


This!!!


----------



## poppystevo123 (Apr 9, 2015)

Anyone herd of neo pharma


----------



## keikai73 (Oct 14, 2014)

LeVzi said:


> Starting to hear about bunk gear from this lab. Not normally one for spreading these kinda rumours cos its based on other people., but one thing ive learned is that there deffo is no smoke without fire.
> 
> I would never condemn a whole lab from one bunk batch, so time will tell.


And where did you hear that from? another lab? this stuff is going crazy at the minute, people cant get enough of it and i read on a thread on FB that the var is 52mg per tab on average, i'd say Prost is doing what people wants and doing a good job


----------



## brown bear (Jan 26, 2011)

Bump for those who have completed a course of prostasia


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

Bump for anyone that has run this lab and is actually in good shape?


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

brown bear said:


> Bump for those who have completed a course of prostasia


It's a solid lab mate, currently using their sust, eq and tren hex and adex, all doing as they should do. What you considering using?


----------



## brown bear (Jan 26, 2011)

simmo31 said:


> It's a solid lab mate, currently using their sust, eq and tren hex and adex, all doing as they should do. What you considering using?


Just ordered some Hypa rip and their Var! Haven't seen any bad feedback on it so thought id give it a whirl as my Apollo source went dry


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

brown bear said:


> Just ordered some Hypa rip and their Var! Haven't seen any bad feedback on it so thought id give it a whirl as my Apollo source went dry


The hyra rip is the one thing I don't know anyone that's tryed. There tren is brutally good so im sure this would be the same.

As I've said before, I know a few ladies using the prost 10mg var and they are all happy


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Only used a few bits, never ran a full course of it but their feedback speaks for it self!


----------



## mizer83 (Mar 18, 2012)

Using there Test and Tren Enth at 600mg 400mg only 2 weeks in, first jab did 4ml in quad worst pip ever and struggling to walk, next jab split 2ml in delt and 2ml quad and was pip free.


----------



## BobbyD1436115164 (Oct 9, 2014)

Still haven't seen amazing amazing bodies to warrant the feedback!?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

BobbyD said:


> Still haven't seen amazing amazing bodies to warrant the feedback!?


Lol true


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

BobbyD said:


> Still haven't seen amazing amazing bodies to warrant the feedback!?


You are in really good nick dude so just out of interest what is your go to lab?


----------



## keikai73 (Oct 14, 2014)

BobbyD said:


> Still haven't seen amazing amazing bodies to warrant the feedback!?


There's a guy popped up on facebook, Jim Crosin, he is using Prost for competition, looks a bit poncy but my wife even dribbled when she saw him


----------



## BigLou (Dec 25, 2014)

keikai73 said:


> There's a guy popped up on facebook, Jim Crosin, he is using Prost for competition, looks a bit poncy but my wife even dribbled when she saw him


Lol he used to train at my gym


----------



## Jayjay84 (May 10, 2017)

Imy new to all this an have a few questions, I picked up anavar 50 an dbol 10 from prostasia any feedback on these? Also how long should I break after doing a drol an winny cycle that had to be under dosed before I start this new one


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Jayjay84 said:


> Imy new to all this an have a few questions, I picked up anavar 50 an dbol 10 from prostasia any feedback on these? Also how long should I break after doing a drol an winny cycle that had to be under dosed before I start this new one


 Sigh.


----------

